# For some reason...



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

taxtell, Thanks for sharing this video, I enjoyed watching it, I loved it also. 16 dogs, wow, and they all seemed to be well behaved too. Very impressive.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Agreed.
I love the 'black circling' dog. hehehe


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe the dog doing circles thought that this trick might earn him/her an extra treat? LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That was a joy to watch; thank you. Heartwarming to see so many well behaved dogs. The black dog that is circling has a possible neurological disorder.
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I know, I read that about this dog possibly having a neurological disorder at the beginning of this video, but would love to think that it was only doing tricks.


----------

